# My Fursona



## Kender3421 (Oct 19, 2008)

Name: Teige Broin
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Dingo
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 168 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Green hair and reddish fur
- Markings: blond stripes
- Eye color: Amber
- Other features: White chest and yellow muzzle

Skills: Great bartender, former amateur wrestler
Weaknesses: Loves his friends and family too much

Likes: Scotch, Friends, Comfortable Furniture
Dislikes: Death, Max, Hot Dogs

History:   Teige was born as a twin with Jayna. His mother, Julliana, and father, Brian, were both military but, after the twins' birth, Julli left the marines and became a stay at home mom. They were raised in Texas until they were 5 when Brian was reassigned to Massachusetts. It was here that Julli became pregnant with Teigeâ€™s younger brother, Kelly.   
  Teige lived a normal military brat life with his family until he was 12. One day, Brian was doing a training exercise when an explosion ripped through his unit, wounding several and killing him. The family was devastated.

  Two years later, Julli entered back into the dating pool. What would happen would haunt the family for years. Her first date was with a very nice business man who she started to see seriously. A month latter, they got into a very heated argument. This led to the man to overpower Julli and attempt to rape her. The only thing that stopped him was a lead pipe welded by Teige.

  Years later, Teige would enter into a relationship with Jaynaâ€™s best friend. It would be the first relationship he had. The two dated until the end of his junior year of high school when Liz, his girlfriend, had to move due to her father being reassigned to somewhere else. During this same time, Jayna had a bad relationship of her own. The two sought solace in each other. Things happened and the two ended up sharing a bed for their senior year.

  After graduation, Teige attended the University of Texas. He graduated, with honors, with a degree in Business Management. He tells everyone that it was in Political Science. Latter that year, he moved to Ranestrom, Mo (a made up place of mine) and opened the bar â€œDogâ€™s Bottle.â€ He now runs the mildly successful bar.


---

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goal: To have a family.
Profession: bartender
Personal quote:
Theme song: "Hangingaround" - Counting Crows
Birthdate: May 22nd
Star sign: Tarus and Gemini

Favorite food: Bacon
Favorite drink: Scotch
Favorite location: The Bar
Favorite weather: Rain
Favorite color: Red

Significant other: Kalli
Orientation: Straight


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 19, 2008)

He doesn't like hot dogs? Oh, that may cause him to be the first person Paimon doesn't get along with.

He's hot though. Srsly hot.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 19, 2008)

Very hot. Straight boys make me annoyed. *grumbles*

I like the back story, just perfectly detailed enough to be beleiveable. all the cool furries own bars.

We love Scotch and should therefore go drinking together.


----------



## Fu (Oct 19, 2008)

It's not nice to get annoyed at a sexuality.

You have gorgeous colours that shouldn't work together but do. Where'd they come from?


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 19, 2008)

His colors are a great story. See, I play paper and pencil rpgs and one of characters was a half demon wolf with these markings. I just kept them and added the green hair and presto!


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 19, 2008)

How much is your fursona based off of you?


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 19, 2008)

AuraTwilight said:


> How much is your fursona based off of you?



Teige and I are exactly the same with our personality and hates, I can't stand hot dogs, but my history only matches with his by 10%. I lost my high school sweetheart to move but it was me moving away. Other then the military family, I was in the military but not either of my parents, that's about it.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 20, 2008)

Fu said:


> It's not nice to get annoyed at a sexuality.



I know. annoyed is thw wrong word. Jealous maybe?


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate to bump my own post, but I made a new fursona...

Name: Deodatus "Deo" Flavia
Age: 18
Sex: Herm
Species: Jackel
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 118

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Blonde hair and gloden fur
- Markings: Black stripe down back and across muzzle
- Eye color: Bright Blue
- Other features: 36C Chest
Behavior and Personality: Deo is generally welcoming of all people, but tries to hide hir sexualality and hir gender. Deo behaves and dresses like most females she has seen, with grace and kindness that most would not expect from hir species.

Skills: Acrobatic, Dancing
Weaknesses: Gender confusion

Likes: Females, Bubble baths, roses
Dislikes: Males (in general), thorns, liars

History: Deo was bron to another Jackel herm. Hir "mother" raised her alone and in constant fear that someone would find out their little secret of being herms.

Deo was raised to be a dancer. Shi is very agile and has perfect balance. When shi was 16, Deo had her first sexual encounter with a male. He didn't mind, too much, that hir cock was bigger then his. He was very rough, though, and afterwards he was extreamly aggressive and mean. Since then, shi perfers females.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Light clothing, some skirts and dresses
Picture:

Goal: to find true happiness
Profession: Dancer, sometimes exotic
Personal quote:
Theme song: "Amber" - 311
Birthdate: April
Star sign: Pisces

Favorite food: Red Meat
Favorite drink: Coke
Favorite location: Anywhere but school
Favorite weather: Light Rain
Favorite color: Amber

Least liked food: McDonalds
Least liked drink: Energy Drinks
Least liked location: School
Least liked weather: Hot and Dry

Favorite person: "Mother"
Least liked person: Derek, the guy that "popped" her cherry
Friends: none right now
Relations: Males - Tends to be allof and cold
Females - Warm and inviting
Enemies: Christian Supremists
Significant other: .                          .
Orientation: Likes woman but has had sex with men


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Nov 11, 2008)

Brilliant i struggled with my fursona but i loved the attention to detail u put into yours well done mate


----------

